# FreeBSD will not boot after clone



## map7 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've just cloned my FreeBSD system onto another drive and I cannot get the new drive to boot on the original computer.

I copied the drive on my spare computer with the following commands:

```
# ( dump -0af - /mnt/oldroot ) | ( cd /mnt/newroot ; restore -rf - ) 
# ( dump -0af - /mnt/oldvar ) | ( cd /mnt/newvar ; restore -rf - )
# ( dump -0af - /mnt/oldusr ) | ( cd /mnt/newusr ; restore -rf - )
```
The system boots on the spare computer, but not the original.  Here is the error I get on the original:


```
Firewall error on new disk

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.01
Console: internal vido/keyboard
BIOS drive A: is disk0
BIOS drive C: is disk1
BIOS 638kB/261056KkB available memory

FreeBSD/i386 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@wv1u.btc.adaptec.com, Thu Jun 5 00:52:26 GMT 2003)

can't load 'kernel'

Type '?' for a list of commands, 'help' for more detailed help.
OK
```


lsdev command gives me:


```
cd devices:
disk devices:
  disk0: BIOS drive A:
  disk1: BIOS drive C:
    disk1s1: FFS bad disklabel
pxe devices:
```

The drive shows up as a ad2 device on the spare computer and ad0 on the original computer, should that be a problem?

Why would it boot on one computer and not the other?

Do I have to use commands like 'boot0cfg -B ad0' or 'bsdlabel -B ad0s1' to get it to work?


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Feb 12, 2010)

It might be simpler to use g4u. This is what I do:

1. Download and burn to a CD the g4u iso from http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/

2. Run the CD. At the prompt type 'disks'. Check to see what the disk is called (wd0)

3. Fit a second hard disk to the system.

4. Run the CD again, type 'copydisk wd0 wd1' (as appropriate). Total time for 80Gb about 80 minutes. 

5. Switch the disks.

6. Enjoy new life of disk.

Hope this is of some help. I also like the look of the proceedure outlined by Ruler2112 in message #10 of this thread :http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10043


----------



## paean (Feb 12, 2010)

I use clonezilla. It has been effective at backing up my *BSD, linux and windows discs.

In fact... the clonezilla disc is in use right now! ( =


----------

